# Shirt and tie colors underneath sweaters



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

I find myself often to be color-matching challenged, and thought I would come here for some advice. I frequently find myself wanting to wear a crew or v-neck lambswool or cashmere sweater with a pair of slacks, and I particularly like the look of a sports/dress shirt and tie underneath. Problem is, when it comes to matching colors, I'm as lost as a Penguin in the Sahara Desert...

What color combinations might you suggest getting started with given the following sweater colors:

Red
Gray
Deep Royal Blue
Black


----------



## stylieguy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Scotch,

I'd say for Red, go with a navy or white shirt for a preppy look. For navy, go with a dark color or if you want prep go white. Greys go nice with blacks and blues and a black sweater is sharp with white, grey or blues. This site has some great stuff, good quality, not too expensive. Made in Canada as well ... I have a few Dagr's and love them


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Your most difficult sweater color to match with a tie is the black
sweater. That being said, I have a number of black sweater vests
and sweaters that I wear with ties this time of year.

In fact, today, I am wearing a black sweater vest, blue BB OCBD,
and a burgundy tie with white polka dots. It works well.
Just don't wear a blue tie with the black sweater--stick to a 
gray, burgundy, white color tone.

The red and blue sweaters are easy. Navy ties / red ties / green
ties / yellow ties / gold ties all work well. I am especially fond of the BB Repps for a preppy look.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions! At Law, what are your thoughts regarding shirt color with the red/royal blue?


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> Thanks for your suggestions! At Law, what are your thoughts regarding shirt color with the red/royal blue?


Shirt colors with red: White or Blue (Could be stripes or solid).
Shirt colors with the royal blue: Could do white or blue. However,
white would "pop" better and have a better contrast than blue.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Today*

Navy blue polo collar sweater over a light blue OCBD with a Polo tie printed with pheasants. Light gray trousers and chestnut Aldens.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I liked your advice so much that I decided to incorporate it last night. I wore a white shirt under the dark blue v-neck, with a green patterned BB tie that had the slightest diagonal navy stripes (matched the sweater color dead on), grey slacks, and a pair of cordovan cap toes. 

Within 5 minutes, my date had complimented me on my attire. Good work fellas.

On a side note, what would you think about the grey sweater with a white shirt and a purple patterned tie?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> On a side note, what would you think about the grey sweater with a white shirt and a purple patterned tie?


It just so happens that I'm wearing a grey sweater with a white shirt today, but with a burgandy tie. I was just about to change clothes when I read your post so I snapped a pic first. I don't think purple would look that much different and if I had a purple tie this is probably what I would wear it with. :icon_smile:










Cruiser


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Cruiser, I love the look. I'm going to have to do that. I just got a great burgundy tie at BB for 50% off. I think either a burgundy or purple tie will look fantastic.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> Cruiser, I love the look. I'm going to have to do that.


You might not want to say that out loud. You are aware, aren't you, that many accuse me of singlehandedly destroying this forum with my "anything goes" attitude toward clothing. Just thought I would warn you. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> You might not want to say that out loud. You are aware, aren't you, that many accuse me of singlehandedly destroying this forum with my "anything goes" attitude toward clothing. Just thought I would warn you. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Hahaha, point well taken. I don't think this is an "anything goes" style though. Unless of course I'm a degenerate like you without even knowing it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tbone (Oct 31, 2009)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> On a side note, what would you think about the grey sweater with a white shirt and a purple patterned tie?


I think purple looks great with gray, especially a medium gray/pale purple (think lilac) combination.


----------

